# Did I make a mistake?!! New dog



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Spur of the moment, John got a call about a lab that needed a home. Previous owner had hit and crated this dog too much. Needless to say Brody is sleeping in Roxys bed right now. We could never get rid of Her stuff!! I keep looking at Him sleeping in Her bed, He looks so comfy!! But He is no Roxy!! He is a Lab def mixed with something! I just took another look at Brody and He looks like a happy sleeping dog in a comfortable bed....He probably hasn't ever known this in His 6 mths of life!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition. On the anniversary of my first Golden, I had the unbelievable feeling like I Needed another Golden. I had 4 yorkies, 2 cats, and 4 foster cats at the time. I was planning to get a puppy in a year when I ended up with Buddy less than a month later. I have rarely looked back


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

No, definitely not a mistake. They find you when they need you, Brody needed you, and I bet you will say in the not too distant future that bringing him home was a really good thing for you too.

He's a cutie. Welcome to a happy life Brody baby.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Aww, bless you for taking Brody in to your home. He looks very very happy. I'm sure it will be rewarding to watch him blossom now that he is in a happy home. May take some time but once he gets that sparkle, you will never look back! Congrats! Doggie jackpot!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Just look at that smile. He's falling in love.
Beautiful pup.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I guess I am not a Golden snob anymore, This little guy needed a good home!! He seems all legs and a lab face....BTW, 6 mths old 58lbs!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

He's very beautiful! I get such a warm feeling when people like you take dogs like him in!!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I don't think that you've made a mistake taking him in. On the contrary - it's so very nice of you to take that pup in. He looks very peaceful when he sleeps. And I'm sure that he's beyond happy to have found a new home. He's very young and you can give him a nice chance in life. It's always nice to find people like that.


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

Awwww, precious baby. I can barely read the words that describe his former life. *sniff* He needs love and patience, and I have no doubt you can give him that and more. Come here for support when you need it. Our rescue was a senior when we brought her home, but I so remember one of the foster moms telling me that I would see changes in her behavior all the way up to three months. She was right on -- changes even long after that as well. I know it's not the same thing with this pup but wanted to mention it. Be gentle with yourself. This pup will thrive with the love and stability you can provide. God bless you!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Glad you were able to rescue him, you're a good person. And I hope karma gets the previous owner tenfold for abusing and neglecting such an innocent puppy. 

Whether you decide to make you his forever home or know of someone who can, thank you for giving this dog a better chance at life. Who knows what the previous "owner" would've done should he kept Brody.

Also if I were you and you have proof of Brody being neglected/abused by his previous owner I'd report it to animal control. Make sure that person never owns another pet again.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bless your heart for rescuing this sweet boy and giving him a life he could only have dreamed of 

It was no mistake  Just look at him all comfy and finally loved. Finally being treated like the sweet spirit God put into him. It really warmed my heart seeing this. Thank you! I'll look forward to updates about his new and wonderful life. Awwww. What a sweetie pie. And so are you! 

"Saving one dog won't change the world, but for that one dog the world has been changed forever."


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Thanks everyone! I guess I am not a Golden snob anymore, This little guy needed a good home!! He seems all legs and a lab face....BTW, 6 mths old 58lbs!
> Attached Thumbnails


That's the most comfortable he's been in his young life. What a beautiful picture. It truly does say a thousand words, about both his comfort and your kind heart.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

He looks like a sweet boy. Hope he is settling in well with the family


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Man those are some long, dane-like legs with a lab face slapped ontop! Lol can't wait to see this boy grow up with you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

you have done an awesome thing. Congrats


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brody*

Bless you for loving and caring for him. Brody would say thank you if he could and he'll show his gratitude as long as he lives.
Thank you for being there when he needed you!!


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't even know you and yet I love you=) Life will bless you as you have blessed him, best wishes.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

No, not a mistake. Look how well Brody has already adjusted to his new home. He knows he's safe and loved. He will be different from Roxy...but in a good way. He will reward you over and over with his love and thanks for adopting him. Just give it some time. Your heart will make room for him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome home Brody, he's beautiful. 

I believe things happen for a reason, Brody has come into your life for a reason. 
He was in need of a loving home and I believe he has been sent to you to help heal your heart as well as his. 

May you both heal and have many years of joy, love and happiness together.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Sometimes the Universe's Placement Service just takes over and gives us what we need.

He's won the lottery now and thank you so much for giving him a home!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Brody is a cutie! It sounds like he had a lousy start in life, poor guy. 

Bless you for taking him into your life. Absolutely not a mistake!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

"Hit and crated too much" Brody deserves a better life, Thanks to you he will have it. He looks like a cute tall drink of cool water.
We rarely regret the things we do but often regret the things we don't do.:smooch:


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for taking Brody in, he is such a cutie!! No, you did not make a mistake and I truly believe the pets that are meant to be with us, will find their way to our door step!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

At some point, you're going to think about this thread - and wonder how you EVER could have wondered if it was a mistake. And, I can tell you from experience, it really is so great to have another dog to love after you lose one that you loved with all your heart. They don't replace the one who's gone, but they definitely help heal your heart. 

He must be so happy. Give him a few days, and you will see his real personality come out as he realizes he can trust you and that he is no longer in danger of being hit. What a lucky dog he is.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a great thing you've done!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mcfly (Jul 8, 2014)

It's great to be able to rescue a dog if possible. Good job!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like you found each other for a reason. Congratulations! Not only did you rescue him, but it sounds like he will rescue you.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Bless you and bless Brody...


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

About five years after the death of my Golden, I adopted a massive two year-old yellow Lab. Brody looks as if he might grow to be as big as Biscuit, although only time will tell! Biscuit was a purebred Lab, but far exceeded the breed standards for size. What grabbed my attention is not only that they look similar, but that someone made a comment about Brody looking like a Great Dane. When our first vet saw Biscuit he said, "A Great Dane in Lab's clothing!". Brody is going to be a very big boy...and my guess is that he will be your heart dog, sweet and loving and ever so grateful to you.

Don't be put off by the challenges of a young Lab. Unless he is an English Lab (and he looks too big to be one), he may be a boisterous puppy. But if necessary, get a trainer. Labs, like Goldens, are smart as whips and want to please you. They are very, very easy to train. You will be fine!

NewfieMom


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Brody is doing great!! I had so much fun playing with Him in the backyard today! He is all legs, He chased after His toy and kinda rolled over getting it. Its been soooo long since We had a pup..... is this normal?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> Brody is doing great!! I had so much fun playing with Him in the backyard today! He is all legs, He chased after His toy and kinda rolled over getting it. Its been soooo long since We had a pup..... is this normal?


Yes! Sounds like a happy boy!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Haha... Rem could barely run at all during his awkward stage!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brody*



mylissyk said:


> Yes! Sounds like a happy boy!


Sounds like a happy boy and a puppy to me!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by daddysgirl
> _Brody is doing great!! I had so much fun playing with Him in the backyard today! He is all legs, He chased after His toy and kinda rolled over getting it. Its been soooo long since We had a pup..... is this normal?_


Sounds like a puppy. Have a super fun day!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I Thank you, and Brody Thanks you for opening up your heart and home to give him the love and life he deserves. The best 'decision' I have ever made was made in an 'instant' by my heart, no need to think about, no need to explore the 'what if's' - just 'do it'!. There were, in all honesty, a few brief moments when I questioned whether my heart had made a 'mistake', the road was a bit 'bumpy' at times but I learned to learn what he was sent to teach me. It took a while to figure it out, but now I know that I needed him as much as he needed me. 

I hope that all goes well and things work out 'perfect' with him, but if the road gets a little bumpy, think of it as an opportunity to learn and grow with him, to build a partnership like no other, one built on trust, hope and the gift of life and love, unconditionally.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Brody is so cute and sweet! Day by day, He is coming out of His shell! A little while ago, He jumped into John's lap and kissed John non-stop and then snuggled. Guess He is as HAPPY to be here as we are to have Him!!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Awwwwww...so much for "mistake,' eh?


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Brody was so not a mistake!! Love Him!! Only mistake was letting Him up in our bed....Where exactly am I gonna sleep :bowl:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so happy for you, John and Brody!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Hate to ask, but We haven't had a pup in a really long time... How much should we be feeding Him? He is 7 mths today and 58lbs... another question, Brody has an apt to be neutered the 22nd, should We? Sorry, all We knew was a female Golden!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> Hate to ask, but We haven't had a pup in a really long time... How much should we be feeding Him? He is 7 mths today and 58lbs... another question, Brody has an apt to be neutered the 22nd, should We? Sorry, all We knew was a female Golden!


If you could wait until he is 18 months old to neuter him, it would be better. It will allow him to grow up more. I waited until Brady was 18 months, my breeder had in her contract to wait until he was at least 12 months. I had no problem with him in marking and dog aggression, but every dog is different.

As for feeding him, I would say one cup in the morning and one in the evening, and go from there if he appears to be losing weight or being extremely hungry.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Showing love and kindness to those who need it most is never a mistake.  It says a lot about your character and heart that you opened your home to this sweet boy! He'll love you forever for what you've done!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

daddysgirl said:


> Brody is doing great!! I had so much fun playing with Him in the backyard today! He is all legs, He chased after His toy and kinda rolled over getting it. Its been soooo long since We had a pup..... is this normal?


Shala STILL tumbles over herself when she runs really fast to get something. She stops and totally somersaults. I can't believe what she bounces back up from sometimes!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Rescued tyson after catching a 3 a.m. post about him and replying with the hearts, rather than head, as ollie was only a year and tyson a mere 2 months older. ( plus other stuff). After a couple days wondering what the heck I was thinking, fell in love. Now we can't imagine life without T Bone. And ollie has just the best companion and playmate. I am so happy that poor abused pup has a c.f. safe happy new home with you. Enjoy him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! Brody is sweet as can be.... But He is a counter surfer!! Any tips on how to stop this? Also any ideas on what He is mixed with? His papers say Lab... Maybe He is a field bred Lab?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks like a Lab to me. You can booby trap the counter top, put a string pot lids and attached to something he would want to grab, the crash when he pulls it off the counter is supposed to scare them enough to convince them to stop. Or can can a motion activated compressed air can that would spray when he walks by the door way.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for being so kind to Brody. He'll bring you plenty of happiness!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> He looks like a Lab to me. You can booby trap the counter top, put a string pot lids and attached to something he would want to grab, the crash when he pulls it off the counter is supposed to scare them enough to convince them to stop. Or can can a motion activated compressed air can that would spray when he walks by the door way.


Thanks!! I will try that! I think its the not knowing what He is that keeps Me looking at other breeds that He may be mixed with!! As long as Brody is not mixed with a Pit, I am fine!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you seeing something in him that makes you think he is a mix?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't see a lick of pit.

If you really want to know what he is you can order a DNA test from the site linked below. We've had a couple done on rescues, both spot on. They go all the way back to the grandparents, and send a comprehensive set of pages on the results, going all the way to 2% of this or that if they find it. Not very expensive.

http://www.wisdompanel.com/wisdom-panel-2-0/

He's a sweetheart regardless of what he is  Thank you for giving this boy a 2nd chance at a wonderful life


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

daddysgirl said:


> Thanks!! I will try that! I think its the not knowing what He is that keeps Me looking at other breeds that He may be mixed with!! As long as Brody is not mixed with a Pit, I am fine!!


May I ask why...? It he's so sweet and you adore him the way you mentioned and seem to.... What would him being mixed pit really matter? You already know 'who' he is sotospeak. He sounds like a young and sweet boy who's a teenage trouble maker, it'll pass they all say lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

My trainer taught us that when the dog is counter surfing as soon as the paws go on the counter to throw tin measuring cups by him (do not hit him  the noise will startle him and he will begin to associate the noise with what not to do. You do not want him to see you do it and she use to say things like Oh my where did that come from...playing innocent...I did that once or twice and she does not go up on the counter...


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

We see labs up here with some Dane mixed in--huge leggy guys with looong skinny tails. My thought is that maybe it's a fast way to a big "blocky" head and a big dog, which lots of lab people seem to want here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lab*



dborgers said:


> I don't see a lick of pit.
> 
> If you really want to know what he is you can order a DNA test from the site linked below. We've had a couple done on rescues, both spot on. They go all the way back to the grandparents, and send a comprehensive set of pages on the results, going all the way to 2% of this or that if they find it.
> 
> He's a sweetheart regardless of what he is  Thank you for giving this boy a 2nd chance at a wonderful life


I see Lab, too, and agree with Danny that he is a sweetheart regardless. Both of my adopted Goldens were Counter Surfers, too. For us, we just make sure there is nothing on the counter that interests them, like food or objects. Makes for a safer environment. We also keep your garbage can underneath the sink, behind closed doors and the dog food is kept in a container that has a lock!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

http://wjcl.com/2014/07/16/stray-found-carrying-small-companion-in-her-mouth/

The large dog in this story is a lab/bully mix. This is usually the look of every lab/bully cross we get (I mean, very similar) so it gives you a look to compare but I also wanted to share to show that even if (although I don't believe he does...) he has bully/"pit" in him.... It does not mean he will be any less compassionate.

To me.... I would almost label this dog as just a bully.... But I guess all the ones I have seen, even ones that are very chocolate in color, still have had a specific style head, large with a short nose, and never long long legs. It has always made me wonder if bullys have stronger genetics or if it is just our dogs here lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

tine434 said:


> May I ask why...? It he's so sweet and you adore him the way you mentioned and seem to.... What would him being mixed pit really matter? You already know 'who' he is sotospeak. He sounds like a young and sweet boy who's a teenage trouble maker, it'll pass they all say lol!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 He is a good boy!! All We know is Goldens.....And Yes, it would matter!! If I knew He was, I would!! Something about Pits just scare the **** out of me... 4 year old was mauled to death by the familys Pits!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There is not a drop of pit anything in Brody. Nothing about his structure, coat color, or anything has any resemblance to a pit mix. 

You could run a DNA test, but I did that on my 30 lb, 16 in tall spaniel mix, and it came back St. Bernard/German Shepherd! If the DNA test came back with pit something in it, what would you do?


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

My daughter adopted a Lab mix the end of April. We know that most "mixes" around here have some pit in them, but he is a doll. Long, skinny legs, a thin torso and a big blocky head. Too early to tell and we will love him anyway.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

daddysgirl said:


> He is a good boy!! All We know is Goldens.....And Yes, it would matter!! If I knew He was, I would!! Something about Pits just scare the **** out of me... 4 year old was mauled to death by the familys Pits!!


Did you read the beagle story that did the same to a baby????

I met a mini dachshund who was almost killed by a golden last week! And Goldens are top 3 on the bite list from what I heard a couple months ago on animal planet. (Lol, no joke. I posted about it back then)

I grew up with pits and never had a problem (OTHER people's pits I am initially leery of). Although you do have to have a knowledge of how to raise a dog properly as they're high energy and high drive. 

People were scared to death of GSD at one point... It seems whatever the media focuses on is what we fear. They did a study and DNA tested several dogs the news classified as pit, less than half were pits and some did not even have bully in them at all.. either way, bullies aren't inherently bad.... But love your boy no matter, I am sure he loves you no matter what he is!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

The thing with the bite list is that even if you get injured by accidentally making contact with the dogs teeth, it's classified as a bite and that's where the stats are drawn from. Recently when I broke my lip by colliding with the top of Thor's head, at the ER they repeatedly needed to ask me if I had made contact with his teeth, for their records. You can see how young, mouthy non aggressive Goldens could end up in the bite list! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I lost my whole post..... ugh..... let me try again..... Summarized.

That was pretty much my point. That you can't exactly go by what we hear as a judge of the breed, just like the bite list example.
Unless they complete a study and DNA test every bite incident and use those percentages to compare breeds then account for the severity, conditions, gender of the dog, intact or not, etc.

((Eekz!! Not meaning to thread hijack! Just want to out you more at ease over no matter what breed he is, he is lovable!))
Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/quote]



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

He's beautiful. He looks Labby to me, I don't see anything else. I have a lab beagle mix that looks all lab. The only way you can tell he is mixed is he is small with a white patch on his chest, and he bays! Most people just think he is a young lab and are surprised he is a mix.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> There is not a drop of pit anything in Brody. Nothing about his structure, coat color, or anything has any resemblance to a pit mix.
> 
> You could run a DNA test, but I did that on my 30 lb, 16 in tall spaniel mix, and it came back St. Bernard/German Shepherd! If the DNA test came back with pit something in it, what would you do?


What could I do? He is a good boy! A little mouthy for Me, But We love Him!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

daddysgirl said:


> What could I do? He is a good boy! A little mouthy for Me, But We love Him!!


We had a lab foster mix here the other day....
Boy the mouthy..... When I pet her she had to have her mouth softly over my arm the whole time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

tine434 said:


> We had a lab foster mix here the other day....
> Boy the mouthy..... When I pet her she had to have her mouth softly over my arm the whole time.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When I say mouthy, He is mouthy!! We are working on the nipping type thing. He is also so vocal, It is funny to hear all the different sounds He makes. He has a lot of inside voices, one of which I call "his sissy bark", then He has his "big boy bark" when He is outside in the yard(6 ft privacy fence). There were some lawn guys outside of the fence earlier and Brody started barking, They were so loud yelling at each other, I was annoyed as I am sure Brody was too, so I didn't stop Him from barking. Maybe that was wrong?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

daddysgirl said:


> When I say mouthy, He is mouthy!! We are working on the nipping type thing. He is also so vocal, It is funny to hear all the different sounds He makes. He has a lot of inside voices, one of which I call "his sissy bark", then He has his "big boy bark" when He is outside in the yard(6 ft privacy fence). There were some lawn guys outside of the fence earlier and Brody started barking, They were so loud yelling at each other, I was annoyed as I am sure Brody was too, so I didn't stop Him from barking. Maybe that was wrong?


Haha.... your own little secret weapon to voice your frustration?  well the "quiet" command is easily taught if you need it.

Rem picked it up within a month or so....Now he's used to only being able to bark once anyway lol.

Our lab foster was loud too though! I made a Facebook post about how vocal she was! Oh my goodness, she was smaller but man she'd bark or grumble at anything 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brody*



daddysgirl said:


> When I say mouthy, He is mouthy!! We are working on the nipping type thing. He is also so vocal, It is funny to hear all the different sounds He makes. He has a lot of inside voices, one of which I call "his sissy bark", then He has his "big boy bark" when He is outside in the yard(6 ft privacy fence). There were some lawn guys outside of the fence earlier and Brody started barking, They were so loud yelling at each other, I was annoyed as I am sure Brody was too, so I didn't stop Him from barking. Maybe that was wrong?


Brody sounds like a wonderful boy!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Brody got fixed today! You would never know it by the way He was acting when He came home. He didn't show any signs of pain earlier, but I know dogs don't. I gave Brody His pain medication anyways... I would rather have Him comfortable than wake up in pain in the middle of the night and have Him wait for the med to kick in. Guess its the nurse in Me!! Plus I couldn't even stand to to see Him in pain if that happened!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad he breezed through. Now you will have fun trying to keep him quiet for the next week!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

daddysgirl said:


> Thanks everyone!! Brody is sweet as can be.... But He is a counter surfer!! Any tips on how to stop this? Also any ideas on what He is mixed with? His papers say Lab... Maybe He is a field bred Lab?


Hi, daddysgirl-

I just saw this photo and this post you wrote, asking if Brody might be a field bred Lab. Earlier in the thread I had mentioned that I adopted a two year-old yellow Lab several years after losing my Golden (when I thought my daughter was old enough to enjoy a dog-kindergarten age).

I want to look for a picture of my late Lab, Biscuit. I have a series of several of him on a wood floor where he looks just like this!

Biscuit was originally from South Carolina. He had an undistinguished pedigree, but he was huge and fearless. He was the only dog of any breed I ever had who had no fear of fireworks or thunder. He used to lie out on our deck on the fourth of July and relax. I am sure he came from a long line of gun dogs.

I would bet that Brody is the same type of dog as Biscuit.

NewfieMom


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

daddysgirl said:


> Thanks!! I will try that! I think its the not knowing what He is that keeps Me looking at other breeds that He may be mixed with!! As long as Brody is not mixed with a Pit, I am fine!!


What would be the problem if he did have pit in his bloodline?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brody*



daddysgirl said:


> Brody got fixed today! You would never know it by the way He was acting when He came home. He didn't show any signs of pain earlier, but I know dogs don't. I gave Brody His pain medication anyways... I would rather have Him comfortable than wake up in pain in the middle of the night and have Him wait for the med to kick in. Guess its the nurse in Me!! Plus I couldn't even stand to to see Him in pain if that happened!!


So glad that Brody is doing well after his surgery. Let us know how he is today!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

NewfieMom said:


> Hi, daddysgirl-
> 
> I just saw this photo and this post you wrote, asking if Brody might be a field bred Lab. Earlier in the thread I had mentioned that I adopted a two year-old yellow Lab several years after losing my Golden (when I thought my daughter was old enough to enjoy a dog-kindergarten age).
> 
> ...


I would Love to see pictures of Biscuit!! I have to ask, Do You have Newfoundland Retrievers? My Mom(God Rest Her Soul) is from Newfoundland, and I have a lot of family that live there!! Love those dogs, remember seeing them when I was young and My Mom took Me there, They are beautiful!!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> So glad that Brody is doing well after his surgery. Let us know how he is today!


Brody had a ROUGH night!! I think He had an adverse reaction to His pain medication. He was constantly pacing, crying and anxious, like He was paranoid. This went on for hours after I gave Him the med, At any given point John or I were trying to calm Him down. We were lying on the floor with Him or taking Him outside, anything to help Him. I was in tears, it hurt Me to see Him like that!! He finally feel asleep this morning around 5am! He is back to Himself today.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

daddysgirl said:


> Brody had a ROUGH night!! I think He had an adverse reaction to His pain medication. He was constantly pacing, crying and anxious, like He was paranoid. This went on for hours after I gave Him the med, At any given point John or I were trying to calm Him down. We were lying on the floor with Him or taking Him outside, anything to help Him. I was in tears, it hurt Me to see Him like that!! He finally feel asleep this morning around 5am! He is back to Himself today.


Oh wow. I'd make sure the vet documents that for sure..... Glad he's better. And more than anything, I'm glad that you cared so much for him. I bet he appreciates it also

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

tine434 said:


> Oh wow. I'd make sure the vet documents that for sure..... Glad he's better. And more than anything, I'm glad that you cared so much for him. I bet he appreciates it also
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!! It was so bad, My heart was breaking for Him! I have been a nurse for 15 years and it Hurt to see Brody like that!! Love that guy, btw He has gained 8lbs since He has been with us. 7 mths old 66lbs!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Those episodes are SO hard for us to take. Glad he's OK now!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

dborgers said:


> Those episodes are SO hard for us to take. Glad he's OK now!


Thanks!! It was heartbreaking


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Barkr said:


> What would be the problem if he did have pit in his bloodline?


Really hope this doesn't start a fight!!  If I wanted a pit, which I never would, I would have gotten one! Brody is who He is... a good boy!! Sorry to make you feel like that Pits scare the you know what outta Me! Not a fan!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

daddysgirl said:


> Really hope this doesn't start a fight!!  If I wanted a pit, which I never would, I would have gotten one! Brody is who He is... a good boy!! Sorry to make you feel like that Pits scare the you know what outta Me! Not a fan!


Not being mean in any way so ignore of it seems it.... 
"if I had wanted a pit I would have gotten one!"
but you did get a possible mutt.. And we all know mutts are never guaranteed anything. And since you already had the great boy I think that's why the poster asked... Like if you did find out he had some bully in him, would you really change your decision and send him on his way? (I don't assume so!) but I think that's why it was asked. Because you never know what you may find out one day with a mixed dog.

On another note..... I've always had rescue mutts, terriers to bullies and back again. They've all been great dogs. My bully/lab mix who looked just like a mini black lab (but i seen the dad... brindle pit) was the only one who ever attacked another dog. She did so because her neighborhood buddy, a young 8 year old boy was riding his bike and the dog (a large shepherd looking dog I would guess) attacked him, brought the bike down actually when the dog got the tire then went after the boy. (I was in a bad relationship and when I left he kept her, name Millie. She was about 1.5 years old at that time of this instance. Last I knew the boy still took her on his bike rides) I have pics of her I will post once I get to my actual computer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Here is Millie. As a puppy.... Couldn't find one quickly of her as an adult, but I am sure later I could. She turned out to look like a lab in a lot of ways, but she was small. She looked lanky for a while, although never tall lol
As an adult she had a broad head, was athletic but muscular as well, still lean. She had a vice grip though, no soft mouth lol. She would latch onto any toy and you'd never get it back.
She loved kids with a passion, was ways a submissive pee-er (?), was a bit iffy of unknown men early on, loved our cats and any neighborhood dogs she met. But she loved her people most of all.
The people in our duplex had a lab and a bully jumped their fence. Dad was brindle and short/stocky type. I rehomed all the puppies except no one wanted her cause she had demodex bald spots (demodectic mange or whatever it is called..?) And I think some of the lack of interest was because she was black. So she ended up staying. I was 16 when she was born, boy I knew nothing about dogs, but she was good to us and patient. 

As you can tell even by her older puppy pic, she never got as big as your boy by any means.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

tine434 said:


> Here is Millie. As a puppy.... Couldn't find one quickly of her as an adult, but I am sure later I could.


Millie is adorable. My best friend adopted the most recent of her eight dogs, Leroy, a black pit bull, from a kill shelter when he was a puppy. He was a warm, affectionate puppy who has grown into a very sociable, warm, affectionate male dog. I know-and she knows-that some pit bulls come from bad lines. Some have been socialized to fight, as well. She has been very, very lucky with Leroy, however. She wanted to save him from certain death. (As a black pit bull he was certain to die.) And he has been a wonderful dog.

On the other hand, the only dog she ever had to have euthanized because she couldn't work with him was a pit bull. He was a male she rescued from Hurricane Katrina as an *adult*. She had him cured of heart worms and nursed back to health, then transported to Connecticut from Louisiana. She worked to integrate him into her household with her other dogs. But she couldn't undo his background. He ended up biting her (adult) niece in the face, and she realized he was too big a risk for her to keep. 

Not all pit bulls come from dangerous lines and not not all pit bulls were used for fighting, however. My best friend came to realize that even she had limitations. With Leroy she took on a gentle pit bull and was very successful.

The attached picture is of my daughter with Leroy at our house. 

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

daddysgirl said:


> I would Love to see pictures of Biscuit!! I have to ask, Do You have Newfoundland Retrievers? My Mom(God Rest Her Soul) is from Newfoundland, and I have a lot of family that live there!! Love those dogs, remember seeing them when I was young and My Mom took Me there, They are beautiful!!


I am going to have to search for a photo of Biscuit. I looked for one already, but couldn't find one. They are all together somewhere. When I find one, I will find all of them!

I do have a Newfoundland, although I have never been to Newfoundland myself. (My best friend's husband loves Newfoundland more than anyplace else on earth and talks about it all the time. He's the "daddy" to Leroy the pit bull as well as to seven other dogs.) 

My Newfie has the sweetest temperament of any dog I have ever known, including my Lab and my Golden Retriever. He is far gentler than either of my retrievers. As you may know, they were bred to rescue sailors in the icy waters off the coast of Newfoundland and they are excellent swimmers. They have double coats of fur and webbed feet. Their mouths are configured to repel waves, which makes them drool a lot. They automatically do the the breast stroke, not the dog paddle. And they are naturally sweet. My big boy, Griffin, weighs 145 pounds and I got him from the breeder, who had planned to use him to continue the line, only because he wasn't tall enough to become make Champion easily!

Hre is a link to a thread about him...http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/259442-griffin-newfoundland-dog.html

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

daddysgirl said:


> I would Love to see pictures of Biscuit!!


Well, you asked for them!!! I am re-posting your picture of Brody, so that you can see him "next to" Biscuit. I wanted to put the picture of Brody first, but the formatting did not allow me to do so. So first there are five pictures of Biscuit, then the picture of Brody you originally posted is below those five photos. Brody is in a blue collar.

Remember, Biscuit was oversized for the breed. He exceeded breed standards for height, length, and every other measurement, but he *was* an AKC registered yellow Lab. I can show you his pedigree! He was _not_ a mixed breed dog! I think Brody looks remarkably like him.

NewfieMom


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

NewfieMom said:


> Well, you asked for them!!! I am re-posting your picture of Brody, so that you can see him "next to" Biscuit. I wanted to put the picture of Brody first, but the formatting did not allow me to do so. So first there are five pictures of Biscuit, then the picture of Brody you originally posted is below those five photos. Brody is in a blue collar.
> 
> Remember, Biscuit was oversized for the breed. He exceeded breed standards for height, length, and every other measurement, but he *was* an AKC registered yellow Lab. I can show you his pedigree! He was _not_ a mixed breed dog! I think Brody looks remarkably like him.
> 
> NewfieMom


Thanks! Love Biscuit!! So cute!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thought I would post some new pics of Brody!! I think the pictures I posted before, make him look very light but He is red in color... Any how, I had bought two oversized recliners before We got Him, Guess He claimed this one as His!!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

So Brody is 10 months old now! We spent a month in Anna Maria Island on vacation. We Love Him and He has made Our house a home again, but He is a handful!! He is a chewer big time and thinking He has separation anxiety when John leaves. Can't say that I blame Him, He finally has a "daddy" that Loves Him and takes Him everywhere, not a man that beats Him and puts Him in a crate!! Any how, John takes Brody to the dog beach and He plays Hard!! I have a few bottles of Roxys Dasuquin with MSM left, would it be bad if I started giving it to Brody!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a handsome boy! I think you can start him in supplements if you want to. I think it's good supportive care.


----------



## SusanLloyd (Sep 30, 2013)

He looks so happy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a lucky dog! So glad it has worked out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brody*

So glad to find that Brody has found a loving home with you!!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Our last dog was a lab, & our daughter has two labs.
I'm no expert, He definitely looks Lab, his nose is a little tapered, making me think there's some hound in his lineage.

A Mistake? I seriously doubt it.
Looking at your posts I'd say you've found a good match.
Enjoy !

Mike D


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Well you have done what is best for the pup for sure. Unfortunately, it could go either way as dogs can be difficult after being mistreated. Hopefully, he will be a great dog for you, but it may take time and patients on your side to get him through his fears.

Good Luck


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Smiles in our house at the pictures and thoughts of Brody living his wonderful new life with you


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

dborgers said:


> Smiles in our house at the pictures and thoughts of Brody living his wonderful new life with you


He is a Good Boy!! Roxy Our Golden passed away last Dec! I know She is looking down on Us and Happy Bro Bro has a good home. Probably even happier that He has a Daddy that loves Him as much as He loved Her!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Lucky boy!! Love his nickname too


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

dborgers said:


> Lucky boy!! Love his nickname too


Bro Bro thanks You!! It is so strange not having a Golden!! We would always get compliments when walking Roxy!! But somehow this Boy came into Our lives and needed someone to Love Him!! Bro Bro We LOVE You more than You know!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

daddysgirl said:


> Bro Bro thanks You!! It is so strange not having a Golden!! We would always get compliments when walking Roxy!! But somehow this Boy came into Our lives and needed someone to Love Him!! Bro Bro We LOVE You more than You know!!


I've seen "The Last Will & Testament" before, but it brought an instant wave of emotion.

You're doing exactly what Roxy would have wanted you to do. Bless you. Please give Bro Bro scritch from me 

Oh, and I always say "it's the color of a dog's heart, not what they look like, that matters.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Love that last will & testament. Glad you took Brody in.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

dborgers said:


> I've seen "The Last Will & Testament" before, but it brought an instant wave of emotion.
> 
> You're doing exactly what Roxy would have wanted you to do. Bless you. Please give Bro Bro scritch from me
> 
> Oh, and I always say "it's the color of a dog's heart, not what they look like, that matters.


Thanks! Scritch given!! Bro Bros heart is full of LOVE!! He Is a Happy Boy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

daddysgirl said:


> Thanks! Scritch given!! Bro Bros heart is full of LOVE!! He Is a Happy Boy!


Thanks for the scritch  Aw, what a great boy Bro Bro is. I'm really happy for all involved in this happy event


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

daddysgirl said:


> Thanks! Scritch given!! Bro Bros heart is full of LOVE!! He Is a Happy Boy!


Thanks for the scritch  Aw, what a great boy Bro Bro is. Blessings to all involved in this happy event


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

dborgers said:


> Thanks for the scritch  Aw, what a great boy Bro Bro is. Blessings to all involved in this happy event


I just read all about Your dogs So Sorry for those You have lost!! I am a pediatric nurse and have seen how therapy dogs can put such a huge smile on the patients they visit!! Thank You for what You do!!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Switched Bro Bro to Acana, His coat feels so smooth! Roxy's one Year is coming up soon!! I Miss Her so Much!! Tears are falling as I type this! Sometimes things happen for a reason...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Love under the Christmas tree. Beautiful sight. And the greatest gift of all


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

We went to Savannah this weekend, Bro Bro was such a Good Boy! He did bark at a horse drawn carriage, He must have thought that Horse was a Big Dog! He made best friends with My sweet Niece Lily and enjoyed His Leoplolds icecream for His 1st Bday!! I hate that someone hurt Him, but so HAPPY We have Him!!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Rescues make the most loving pets.

Thanks for bringing Brody into your family.

Merry Christmas from Princess Daisy and I to you and BroBro.


Max


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Brody and His Xmas present.... Love Him so much!! Roxy passed away last year in December and I didn't know if I would be up to Xmas this year, but Brody changed all that. How could I not get this sweet Boy a huge basket?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Every time I read the name of this thread and then see his happy face it just makes me smile.

He's a lucky boy and I am so happy for you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hugs to you as I know Christmas was hard for you, the first anniversary is the hardest I think.

I am so glad you have Brody in your life to help your heart heal and bring you the love and joy you've been missing. I believe dogs come into our lives for a reason. Brody is a very lucky boy to be a part of yours. 

Beautiful pictures of him, great to hear he's doing so well. 

Happy New Year to you and your family!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I am glad Brody had a Merry Christmas. Give him a kiss for a Happy New Year from Griffin and me!

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Bro Bro sends a kiss back!! How I love a newfie!! My Mom was from Newfoundland and all Her family is still there. I remember being little and seeing those big beautiful dogs!!


----------



## maizy's mom (Nov 21, 2012)

What a sweet baby!!! Glad he is now in a good home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brody*



daddysgirl said:


> Brody and His Xmas present.... Love Him so much!! Roxy passed away last year in December and I didn't know if I would be up to Xmas this year, but Brody changed all that. How could I not get this sweet Boy a huge basket?



So glad that you and Brody have one another-a gift that keeps on giving!
So happy you had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Hope I don't upset anyone!!! John thought He was going to get in a fight the other day at the dog park! That's why I don't go there, but Brody loves it! A guy was there with a big dog that had not been socialized.... John got Brody away from him. He growled at every dog, John said to owner, I hope You can control that dog! Thankfully that guy and his dog left!!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Scary. Glad the guy left. I find I end up being the one to leave as the owner's too much of an idiot to deal with their dog. Thankfully all ended well and Brody is okay.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> At some point, you're going to think about this thread - and wonder how you EVER could have wondered if it was a mistake. And, I can tell you from experience, it really is so great to have another dog to love after you lose one that you loved with all your heart. They don't replace the one who's gone, but they definitely help heal your heart.
> 
> He must be so happy. Give him a few days, and you will see his real personality come out as he realizes he can trust you and that he is no longer in danger of being hit. What a lucky dog he is.


You are so right!! Love this crazy Boy so much!!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Cold in Florida tonight! Don't laugh, for us in Fl its cold!! So glad that Brody likes to snuggle! Who needs to turn the heat on when you have a big dog sleeping next to you


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So glad you have Brody!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Brody was so good with John's daughter puppy today! He let Her take the bone out of His mouth and keep it! Makes Me think....I miss having a Golden, don't get Me wrong, Brody is My Boy!! Really He is daddys boy just like Roxy was daddysgirl, but when John leaves, He is a big sad doggie and cuddles with Me! Anyways... if He was so good with this puppy, cant I be a Golden Mom again?!?? I miss having a Golden!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll look forward to reading someday about that golden rescue who was lucky enough to get a great mom and a great brother in Brody all in a moment


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

John texted Me this picture after I had left to go to work one night, guess He thought it would put a smile on My face It did!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Super cool dude there. Mahalo


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Bro Bro had a great Valentines Day, lots of fun swimming and playing at the Dog beach! Then when He got home, He got His Vday basket from Me....Love this Boy and think He knows He is finally LOVED!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's a happy face. I'm sure he knows he hit the jackpot with you.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

daddysgirl said:


> Bro Bro had a great Valentines Day, lots of fun swimming and playing at the Dog beach! Then when He got home, He got His Vday basket from Me....Love this Boy and think He knows He is finally LOVED!!


These are such sweet pictures!

NewfieMom


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is such a handsome boy. We can't help who we lose our hearts to can we? The love of my life right now is our big ole adopted Great Pyrenees, Moose. But like you, I miss having a golden around.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> That's a happy face. I'm sure he knows he hit the jackpot with you.


Thanks! I really think if We didn't get Brody that day, Well, I don't even want to think about it... He is such a sweet Boy, but He can also be destructive:bowl::bowl: He is a big time chewer! I have done my homework and Labs are! He is still a baby even though He turned 1 in December.. John and I knew when We took Him home it was Forever!! Love Him and His antics!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ya, he's a baby .. and will be for at least another year. Luckily for Brody he's with people who allow him to just be himself. I went through the second year of my boy's life, and it was so fun watching him get to just be a young boy - shredded robes, chewed glasses, and all the rest  Thanks to you, Brody can enjoy the rest of his puppyhood surrounded by the gentle love and comfy home you've gladly given him. I love his story. As others have said, he hit the jackpot.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

dborgers said:


> Ya, he's a baby .. and will be for at least another year. Luckily for Brody he's with people who allow him to just be himself. I went through the second year of my boy's life, and it was so fun watching him get to just be a young boy - shredded robes, chewed glasses, and all the rest  Thanks to you, Brody can enjoy the rest of his puppyhood surrounded by the gentle love and comfy home you've gladly given him. I love his story. As others have said, he hit the jackpot.


And they call it puppy love.. That is our Bro Bro! Got to love Him!! It was pouring here in FL, but He was running outside in the rain, but He hates a bath.. I don't think I will ever understand the how or whys We found each other, But GLAD We did!!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

After having Roxy for 11 years, I am not one to rush to the Vet.... But Brody's eye keeps watering, We rinsed it out with saline, then I wiped His eye and there was green gunk!! If it was allergies, I think both eyes would be involved! I just hope He didn't scratch His cornea lizard chasing in the bushes! Guess We will be going to the Vet tomorrow!!


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

Your story warms my heart. I'm so happy the two (three) of you found each other! Hope everything is okay with his eye...


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

daddysgirl said:


> After having Roxy for 11 years, I am not one to rush to the Vet.... But Brody's eye keeps watering, We rinsed it out with saline, then I wiped His eye and there was green gunk!! If it was allergies, I think both eyes would be involved! I just hope He didn't scratch His cornea lizard chasing in the bushes! Guess We will be going to the Vet tomorrow!!


I am glad you are/were checking it out, but Griffin (my Newfoundland) gets this all the time! I prevailed on my vet to give me an ophthalmic ointment for him, but they (the vets) are reluctant to have me use it constantly. It does not appear to be an infection that causes this. We affectionately refer to the green stuff as "goop". Griff does get it in both eyes, but not always on the same day. ;-)

NewfieMom


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

*Have not posted a pic of Bro Bro in a long time!*

He is doing great!! Yes, He has His bad oops moments... chewing or eating something but those are few and far between!! He is still VERY Vocal, thinking that's a Lab thing, He is quite the talker... I tell Him that all the time and He just keeps back talking Me I have learned that He is a Daddys dog, just like My Sweet Roxy was!! There must be something about J!!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

You are correct. Labs talk a lot!! The more you talk back the more they talk back!! Grit gets very jealous when Glitter does this with me and I have to calm things down. Glad you are getting on so well with him.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

*Brody!!!*

My Bro Bro!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's a handsome boy. How old is he now?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

daddysgirl said:


> My Bro Bro!!


He's just grown so much!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just got caught back up on your thread. What a wonderful path you've been on with Brody.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

So Brody, Our Bro Bro has been with us a Year now... Had His yearly Vet exam, Me being me said yes to the wellness bloodwork, I want a baseline in case He ever gets sick! We made it thru having a male Vet, even though I had requested a female... Poor Boy was so scared, the Vet even commented on how His heartrate was so high!! Really.... all I wanted to say is He is scared as **** of You because your a Man!!The guy who hurt Brody really did a number on Him, a Year later He is still scared of men! Of course not Johnny that's His BFF... So Happy that Brody knows that all men are not bad!! Anyhow, Brody had a great gotcha day anniversary!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day Brody! Your cake looked great.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

:banana::banana: Happy Gotcha Day, Brody!! :banana::banana:​


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow that looked yummy! Happy Gotcha day Brody!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

solinvictus said:


> Happy Gotcha Day Brody! Your cake looked great.


It really did! What was it made of!!? (I hope he savored every morsel of it!)

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## brodybond (Aug 22, 2009)

NO MISTAKE!!! I never thought I would have a golden, my Brody came to us completely unexpectedly and seeing your post made me cry because my Brody left me 4 weeks ago. They are both amazing breeds, your Brody looks like a beautiful loving boy and trust me, rescue's, especially if they were mistreated, have unique personalities and commitments to their owners. I have fostered and taken in some CRAZY pups, but all have gone on to make the best pets for their owners.
Congratulations on your Brody, give him a hug an kiss for me and enjoy every moment and know that Roxie is comforting him and letting him know he is in a good place now! 
Congratulations, you did a GREAT thing!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy Gotcha Day to Brody. what a handsome boy he is. And you did right getting the complete panel.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the Love You guys have posted for Brody!! He is such a sweet boy.... sends all of You kisses!! Was worried that when we Roxy passed away I would not be welcome here anymore esp with a new dog that was not a golden.... I should have known better as we are all dog LOVERS!!


----------



## suzydee (May 7, 2012)

*We have a Brody too!!*

After viewing your thread I had to pass this on to you...we have a Brody in the family too. My son, who lives in Nashville adopted him at 6 month from a rescue shelter. He also is a mix. In my photo, he is the middle dog. (i hope you can see it well, I'm still trying to figure out how I could add more photos to this site) Brody is adoreable and we all love him to pieces!! He is now 4 yrs. old. He does have separation anxiety when my son walks out the door, especially when he brings him to our house. I am sure your Brody is thrilled to be at your house, just to be loved!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow. What a cool cake. Lucky boy. Congrats on the year with him.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day Brody. That cake looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brody*



daddysgirl said:


> Thanks for all the Love You guys have posted for Brody!! He is such a sweet boy.... sends all of You kisses!! Was worried that when we Roxy passed away I would not be welcome here anymore esp with a new dog that was not a golden.... I should have known better as we are all dog LOVERS!!


Wishing you a BELATED Gotcha day, Brody!! We are ALL DOG LOVERS, period!!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

John, Bro Bro and I were on vacation all of September!! Think Bro had a good time! He is def a part of the family...Next vaca is Savannah!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So glad things worked out. It's hard not to fall in love.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bro*

Bro looks very content!! Great pictures!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

*Happy Halloween*

Happy Halloween from Brody!!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Happy Halloween Brody love the shirt.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Bro Bro will be going to Savannah with us in December to celebrate My Dads 80th Bday and Brodys 2nd Bday!! He celebrated his 1st Bday last year in Savannah with us.... a lot of walking and I am wondering what is the best dog harness?? I want to make sure He is safe and sound while we are there!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

daddysgirl said:


> Bro Bro will be going to Savannah with us in December to celebrate My Dads 80th Bday and Brodys 2nd Bday!! He celebrated his 1st Bday last year in Savannah with us.... a lot of walking and I am wondering what is the best dog harness?? I want to make sure He is safe and sound while we are there!!


I was going to say that the weather would probably be nice in Savannah in December, but then I saw that you hail from Florida! You may not be seeking warmth. ;-)

I love Savannah. And also Charleston. You are lucky to be able to get there so frequently! I hope all of you have a great time. I cannot advise you on a harness, though. Griffin doesn't do harnesses.

Have fun!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BroBro*



daddysgirl said:


> Bro Bro will be going to Savannah with us in December to celebrate My Dads 80th Bday and Brodys 2nd Bday!! He celebrated his 1st Bday last year in Savannah with us.... a lot of walking and I am wondering what is the best dog harness?? I want to make sure He is safe and sound while we are there!!


Love the picture of Brody in his Halloween sweater. I remember when my dogs were 2-great age. The pet harness my neighbor uses for her two Golden Retrievers, and she loves it is the Pet Safe Easy Walk Harness. You can find it in PetSmart or Petco, Chewy.com, or amazon. Have to order whatever size is best for Brody.

http://www.chewy.com/dog/petsafe-ea...fe&utm_term=&gclid=CKr82tjwmckCFQccaQodK4MJTw


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have the Petsafe Easy Walk harness that Karen referenced above, works great. 

I'm a big fan of Savannah too, great city. 
Enjoy the Birthday celebrations.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

NewfieMom said:


> I was going to say that the weather would probably be nice in Savannah in December, but then I saw that you hail from Florida! You may not be seeking warmth. ;-)
> 
> I love Savannah. And also Charleston. You are lucky to be able to get there so frequently! I hope all of you have a great time. I cannot advise you on a harness, though. Griffin doesn't do harnesses.
> 
> ...


We love Savannah!! Warmth no, Cold Yes... To Us Savannah is so Cold in December!!


----------

